# How did you get your foot in the door?



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just looking for some personal experiences of how you got started in the programming end of the business.

Formal schooling?

OJT?

Self taught?

Just kinda fell into it?

I do a lot of control wiring, VFD, PLC (wiring only, programming done by others), etc. type work. I'm one of two guys in the company (70 guys in the field) that does this type of work. We are the "technical guys".

I enjoy the "brain work" areas of the trade and am interested in taking that next step into plc programming. I deal with quite a few programmers and have talked to them about how they got started in this business. For the most part they just kind of fell into it. Most of the guys we deal with had no formal training, they have a combination of OJT and self taught just messing around with the software and figuring things out.

I definitely see this as my future. I'm 33 right now and have no desire to be installing conduit, pulling wires, etc. when I'm 50. Unfourtunately this is an area my current employer has no interest in exploring soI'm on my own as far as progressing my career down this path. I am very interested in any advice some of you established plc guys might have.

Thoughts?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Just looking for some personal experiences of how you got started in the programming end of the business.
> 
> Formal schooling?
> 
> ...


You should look for a company that specializes in motors and controls or even better start your own business in this part of the field because there are not that many out there.


But you should not hang around a company that is not into the type of work you enjoy most..............Good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just thought I would add a little personal history for you guys so you know where I come from.

After high school I attended and graduated from a 2 year technical college with a certificate in electronics.

Also, transferred most of those credits to a local college, took a few more night classes and received my Associates of Science degree.

After graduating from electronics school, the job market for electronics technicians in this area sucked, so I ended up taking a job with an electrical contractor as a Voice and Data installer.

I did the Data guy thing, as well as being an electrical apprentice when the Data work was slow, for four years. During that time I worked on commercial/industrial construction projects as well as working with the service guys (also commercial/industrial). The company paid for me to take classes at night and I took the journeyman electrician exam.

After receiving my j-man's license I became a service electrician, doing mostly industrial with some commercial. I learned a lot about industrial controls and figured out real fast that is where the money is.

I have worked for 3 electrical contractors now in the 14 years I have been in the field and am now at the point where my technical knowledge and abilities put me in the top few guys of a company with about 70 guys in the field. I do most of the controls, fire alarm, and really anything else that requires any thought.

Sorry for the long post, just trying to give you a little idea my experience.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> You should look for a company that specializes in motors and controls or even better start your own business in this part of the field because there are not that many out there.
> 
> 
> But you should not hang around a company that is not into the type of work you enjoy most..............Good luck..:thumbup:


That's my problem. I really like the company I work for and don't want to leave. I wish there was some way I could get them to see this as an opportunity for both of us to advance.

We (the company) already do this type of work, we just sub out the programing. Or, the customer hires an outside firm to do the programing because we can't/won't do it.

Unfortunately, I may have to leave and work for a specialty company to do this type of work. It's too bad really.

As far as starting my own business, never going to happen. I am an employee and always will be. I have no desire to run a business and all of the headaches that entails. I just want to show up, do my job, and go home. I am not interested in chasing money, bidding work, or any of the million other things that a business owner has to deal with.

I know my strengths and weaknesses, and business sense is definitely not one of my strong points.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great and that make you worth top dollar at the right place, Do you have your masters license?

Also look into HVAC company's I'm sure they need a good motors and controls man.:thumbup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> That's great and that make you worth top dollar at the right place, Do you have your masters license?
> 
> Also look into HVAC company's I'm sure they need a good motors and controls man.:thumbup:


I have: MA journeyman, MA Master, NH Master, VT Master, CT journeyman, RI journeyman


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I have: MA journeyman, MA Master, NH Master, VT Master, CT journeyman, RI journeyman


Good then you can start your own gig as well....:thumbup:


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

Motors and drives (especially regen systems) is where all the new work is at right now. I know a couple people that refit drives with regen for large manufacturers entirely at their own cost then take half the money they save on utility expenses for the next 15-20 years. One guy retired after just 10 years of doing that. There is a lot of analysis involved in that niche and some risk.

My former employer rebuilds old drives and field services old drive/control systems. Its crazy the amount of work he has to turn down. If you like the challenge of working on reverse engineering without prints or a manual that is a great field. Also the stress level is fairly high because if someone is coming to you with an old drive they want it fixed yesterday.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I started at the railroad in 1974. Then went into construction and some utility jobs for some 10 years or so. Never really stuck to anything back then.
Then I moved here to SC where there is a lot of manufacturing. Got a job in a textile mill working shift work.
Got to know a vendor pretty good and used that same vendor when I moved to my next two (2) jobs.
After several years at my last factory, I quit and had the vendor call me and offer me a job.
When I took that job I became very close with several manufacturers. Did service and warranty work for them. Became one of their guys so to speak.

So, for me it was some luck and lots of hands on experience with a few manufacturers equipment and products. 
I was eventually offered a sales position with the distributor. That was my last job and it was one of my best jobs.
I know several guys that started this way. Some come right out of college. But it was my experience that helped me to move up the ladder.
A sales position in a field you love works out great. You always do best, when you are doing something you like. 

I know you were asking about PLC programming, and I answered with a broad brush. But I hope my story gives you an idea of how to get into this business. It is how I did.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Going on ur own is costly( program licences are $5-10 k) we have multiple ab and ge licenses and i know the boss cringes every year when its time to renew!


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> So, for me it was some luck and lots of hands on experience with a few manufacturers equipment and products.
> I was eventually offered a sales position with the distributor. That was my last job and it was one of my best jobs.
> I know several guys that started this way. Some come right out of college. But it was my experience that helped me to move up the ladder.
> A sales position in a field you love works out great. You always do best, when you are doing something you like.


This seems to be a very common tale.

I posted this same question on a plc forum, and the handful of guys that responded all had very similar stories. Also, the few guys that I know and have worked with in person have told me more of the same.

It seems that most guys kind of fall into plc programing. I think the route I need to take is to keep doing what I'm doing for awhile, take some online courses to get some familiarity with the plc software that's out there, and eventually try to get my foot in the door with an automation company, or maybe in house at a facility where the maintenance guys do some of their own programing. This way I can get some ojt, hands on training.

I'm not in a hurry to be an overnight success. I'm still relativly young and this is more of a long term career goal, call it a 10-15 year plan. I have time to invest in getting the experience and knowledge needed to advance in this field.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Going on ur own is costly( program licences are $5-10 k) we have multiple ab and ge licenses and i know the boss cringes every year when its time to renew!


Going on my own is probably never going to happen. Although things can change, and you never know what the future holds, I have no desire to run a business. 

If in the future I find that this is the only way to achieve my goals, I may reconsider my stance. But, in my opinion being in business for yourself is way more headaches than it's worth.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> It seems that most guys kind of fall into plc programing. I think the route I need to take is to keep doing what I'm doing for awhile, take some online courses to get some familiarity with the plc software that's out there, and eventually try to get my foot in the door with an automation company, or maybe in house at a facility where the maintenance guys do some of their own programing. This way I can get some ojt, hands on training.
> 
> I'm not in a hurry to be an overnight success. I'm still relativly young and this is more of a long term career goal, call it a 10-15 year plan. I have time to invest in getting the experience and knowledge needed to advance in this field.


If you can get in a job where the equipment is used and you become the go to guy on this equipment, you are eventually going to be involved with the manufacturer or distributor.
You have to be in contact with them to do your job.
It is this relationship that can become more. If they like you and feel you are capable, there seems to always be a job for a guy like this.
Get into this environment first.
Good luck.


----------



## bereawouldworker (Dec 10, 2010)

I am in a similar position to you, *John Valdes. *I started about 9 years ago as an idustrial electrical apprentice. I quickly rose to the top of the ranks, got a boatload of experience by being thrown into the fire. Over the last few years, I got kinda cozy with a few vendors. They learned my abilities and work ethic and began refering me to other potential employers. I finally went with one that specializes in instrumentaion and controls. No more running pipe, pulling wire, changing ballasts, exchanging motors, essentially all the parts of the job that I did not like. What I found to be a key ingredient was to tackle the jobs that everyone else was afraid of. Curiosity is a wonderful thing.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a though for you. Right now you say your employer farms out the programming right? If they use a particular brand of PLC, take your own initiative to find a training course for that brand. It's probably something that has to be paid for, but get ALL the details boiled down and prepare a presentation (nothing fancy) for your employer explaining why it would be to THEIR advantage to send you to this, just based on the idea that it can help you be able to TROUBLESHOOT the systems so that they don't have to pay the existing System Integrator every time there is some minor tweak to be done. In other words don't try to get them to bite on letting you do the programming all at once, that will look WAY too risky to them. But nibble at it little by little, starting with troubleshooting ability, then later on look for opportunities to optimize the programming and improve performance, even if the other guys still actually do it. Then after a few years, you will look LESS risky to them than even the integrator they have now, because you will know THEIR machine better than the other guys.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

bereawouldworker said:


> I am in a similar position to you, *John Valdes. *I started about 9 years ago as an idustrial electrical apprentice. I quickly rose to the top of the ranks, got a boatload of experience by being thrown into the fire. Over the last few years, I got kinda cozy with a few vendors. They learned my abilities and work ethic and began refering me to other potential employers. I finally went with one that specializes in instrumentaion and controls. No more running pipe, pulling wire, changing ballasts, exchanging motors, essentially all the parts of the job that I did not like. What I found to be a key ingredient was to tackle the jobs that everyone else was afraid of. Curiosity is a wonderful thing.


Seems like we had some very similar opportunities.
I quit my job over a silly beeper in 1998, two weeks before Christmas. I was worried I made a very bad move and then I get a call from a vendor I had been close with.
I was planning to call them after the holidays, to see about a job.
The President asked me to come in and talk. Long story short, he hired me to do drive repair and warranty service on a host of manufacturers equipment. They wanted to be a service center and needed someone to head it up.
After doing that job for about two years I got called into the office on a Monday morning and was offered an opportunity to take a sales territory.
I took it without hesitation and enjoyed that job very much.
I miss that job. I don't miss some of my customers though. LOL


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

JRaef said:


> Here's a though for you. Right now you say your employer farms out the programming right? If they use a particular brand of PLC, take your own initiative to find a training course for that brand. It's probably something that has to be paid for, but get ALL the details boiled down and prepare a presentation (nothing fancy) for your employer explaining why it would be to THEIR advantage to send you to this, just based on the idea that it can help you be able to TROUBLESHOOT the systems so that they don't have to pay the existing System Integrator every time there is some minor tweak to be done. In other words don't try to get them to bite on letting you do the programming all at once, that will look WAY too risky to them. But nibble at it little by little, starting with troubleshooting ability, then later on look for opportunities to optimize the programming and improve performance, even if the other guys still actually do it. Then after a few years, you will look LESS risky to them than even the integrator they have now, because you will know THEIR machine better than the other guys.


This is pretty much the route I'm am planning on taking for now.

I have done a lot of thinking about this, pretty much non-stop for the last week since I started this thread. I think someday I would like to do nothing but programing, but right now I'm not ready for that. I want to stay working as an electrician, doing the "work", running conduit, pulling wires, wiring motors, etc., but also branch out into the plc programing. 

What I'm looking to do now is start gaining the knowledge and skills that will allow me to do a little programing/troubleshooting now and lay the ground work for the future, when I'm not interested in the physical aspects of the trade anymore. My fear is that if I went to work solely for a systems integrator I would quickly get bored doing nothing but programing. I want the variety, a little of everything.


----------

